#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > HALL OF SHAME  - FOTO'S >  >  wat doe je met een oude(nog best wel goede) speaker in de vakantie...

## nls-nls

Dom van me, maar ik kon het niet laten!
een bult lol gehad die dag samen met mijn neefje.

YouTube - The movie

Speaker was nog wel oké.

Zie het eind voor het 'Specialeffect"

ik weet trouwens niet of dit hier thuishoort.

m.v.g. Niels

----------


## @lex

Volstrekt kansloos

Goede spullen gaan vernielen met chemicalien

En het ging al zo goed met het milieu

Goed voorbeeld voor je neefje

Moeder aarde, rust in vrede!

@lex

----------


## renevanh

Ik weet niet waar het idee vandaan komt dat dit wetenschappelijk zou zijn...

Dat had je er trouwens wel van kunnen maken... mooie hypothese erbij en zelf onder die speaker gaan staan.
Daar kun je zelfs een volstrekt valide wetenschappelijke conclusie uit halen.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jakobjan

te veel tijd over.

Vuurwerk over....

gewoon een randdebiele actie die nergens goed voor is

----------


## 4AC

Schandalig, zo'n geweldig product misbruiken!

_Of ben ik van de reacties de enige die sarcastisch is..._

----------


## @lex

> Schandalig, zo'n geweldig product misbruiken!
> 
> _Of ben ik van de reacties de enige die sarcastisch is..._



'Goede' duidt dus in dit geval op naar behoren funktionerend en dus niet op kwalitatief hoogwaardig!

Ik dacht dat men dat wel zou begrijpen...

@lex

----------


## vasco

Had je je huiswerk al af en tijd over?
Is dit tegenwoordig de tijdinvulling van de jeugd (ja, ja ouwe lul en wil nog veel ouder worden).

----------


## renevanh

> Had je je huiswerk al af en tijd over?
> Is dit tegenwoordig de tijdinvulling van de jeugd (ja, ja ouwe lul en wil nog veel ouder worden).



 Nee hoor, hier en daar een ongeluk veroorzaken, gebouwen en treinen onderkladden en bushokjes vernielen doet de jeugd ook nog... :Embarrassment:

----------


## DJ-Jan

Wat zijn we weer positief over de Nederlandse jeugd....

----------


## renevanh

> Wat zijn we weer positief over de Nederlandse jeugd....



Positief of negatief is aan jou... het is gewoon realistisch...
Ik val zelf ook nog onder jeugd (22 jaar) maar snap echt de lol niet van een bushokje in elkaar trappen of je lam zuipen en dan bellend in een mistbank zonder licht midden op de weg gaan fietsen...
Had er vorige week weer bijna eentje te pakken met de bus... niet grappig.

----------


## DJ-Jan

Ach ja, ben zelf 15 jaar, zie genoeg om me heen gebeuren maar moet dan wel zeggen dat het iedere keer weer een klein groepje is die het voor ons allemaal (in mijn dorp althans) verpest, het zijn altijd dezelfde die de bushokjes moeten vernietigen, maar gelukkig gaat het hier om nog maar een klein groepje...

----------


## @lex

Het verbaast mij da t nls-nls niet vna zich laat horen...

----------


## DJ-Jan

Is z'n andere boxen ook aan het opblazen....

----------


## voederbietel

boeie, laat toch lekker slopen (zolang het zijn eigen apparatuur is zal het mij men r**t roesten wat hij ermee doet)
stel dat hij de speakers op m*rktplaats had gezet had jij ze ook niet gekocht..

Ik ben er zelf niet het type voor maar zie er ergens wel de humor van in om op een zondagmiddag iets kansloos te gaan doen, houd ze van de straat. 

hebben jullie vroeger nooit eens iets kansloos met opzet gesloopt?

----------


## djspeakertje

> boeie, laat toch lekker slopen (zolang het zijn eigen apparatuur is zal het mij men r**t roesten wat hij ermee doet)
> stel dat hij de speakers op m*rktplaats had gezet had jij ze ook niet gekocht..
> 
> Ik ben er zelf niet het type voor maar zie er ergens wel de humor van in om op een zondagmiddag iets kansloos te gaan doen, houd ze van de straat. 
> 
> hebben jullie vroeger nooit eens iets kansloos met opzet gesloopt?



 
Laatst een houten timmerproject aan stukken geslagen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .....

Maar je hebt wel gelijk, als ik zelf nix te doen heb en energie over heb ga ik altijd een paar blokjes hout een kopje kleiner maken (gewoon houthakken dus), aangezien wij een openhaard hebben die 's winters nogal veel snoept...

Maar ik mol geen bushokjes of zoiets, krijg je alleen problemen van, kan je al  je spaargeld dat je voor die nieuwe bassen had bedoeld inleveren voor zo'n stom bushokje....

Daan

----------


## stijn

Ik zie de lol er wel van in.

Ik vroeger maakte ik altijd mijn oude radio's kapot.
Gewoon lkkr is afreageren, lkkr uit het raam gooien en zien hoe die kapot gaat.
Daarna nog is lkkr met de hamer van m'n vader erop slaan.

Ik heb tegewoordig ook een oud toetsenbord op mijn kamer liggen.
Kun je je lkkr op afreageren als je eens gek wordt van je ouders. :Wink: 

Stijn

----------


## nls-nls

waarom zijn jullie nu bijna allemaal zo chagrijnig.

Het waren oude boxen, het was 2 jaar geleden. Ze waren lomp en het was lekker weer... Jullie willen toch ook wel een keer iets leuks doen?

groetjes Niels :Embarrassment:

----------


## kenx

Het enige wat ik hoor hier is de jeugd van tegenwoordig doet dit, doet dat... Jullie scheren gewoon iedereen over dezelfde kam en dat mag niet gebeuren. Belange niet alle jongeren zijn zo geweldadig. En als jullie dat toch denken, ouwe lullen (zoals jullie reeds jezelf noemden) kijk dan maar eens naar jullie jeugd en wat jullie er allemaal in 'beleefd' hebben en gesloopt hebben.

Jullie krijgen gewoon een slecht beeld over de jeugd van nu, door de media. Ze vinden immers geen 'echt' goed nieuws meer, wat nemen ze dan? Inderdaad van die kleine pietluttigheden waar ze de mensen mee afgeleid krijgen, en hun (halfuurtje) nieuws mee gevuld krijgen. En juist dat was er niet toen jullie klein waren, dan werdt daar zo geen aandacht aan besteed. 

Om maar een simpel voorbeeld te geven. Vroeger waren er evenveel ******patienten dan nu, maar nu weten ze wat die ziekte is, en wordt dat in de media gebracht, vroeger wisten ze dat niet, en werd het verzwegen. 

En als jullie denken wat is die stomme lul nu toch allemaal aan het uitkramen die onzin. Wel zet je bril dan op en ga gezellig een boekje lezen in de zetel, en zo de rest van je dag doorbrengen, inplaats van hier een beetje onzin te komen vertellen. :Embarrassment: 

Laat die gasten toch doen waar ze zin in hebben, je ziet het toch, het is puur voor de lol.

----------


## stijn

Je hoort op het nieuws dat er dit en dat is gedaan enz.
Allemaal van dat gezeur.
Dan hoor je weer dat het bushokje gesloopt is, misschien wel door jongeren gedaan maar die waren dronken, dan kan je je zelf helemaal niet meer besturen.
Wij hebben hier in lemelerveld jaarlijks het piraten festival, de dag daarna heb je kapotte spiegels kapotte ramen enz. terwijl er geen jongeren onder de 16 meer mogen komen!!!

het ligt dus niet alleen aan ons (de jeugt) maar ook aan de ("verstandige") volwasenen.
Mijn oom sloopt nu nog steeds spullen zonder rede!!

Jullie hebben niks te zeuren!!!!!!(volwassenen)

----------


## salsa

Is het ook niet zo dat de Mythbusters het zelfde doen??
Zinloos dingen 'opblazen'?? Ohw, dat vinden we dan wel leuk??

Jongens, loop niet zo te zeuren over een 'geinig' filmpje!!

Jullie moeten eens stoppen met dat miereneukerij wat NL zo bekrompen maakt!!

Get a live!

Dave

----------


## jens

haha idd al dat heilige boontjes gedoe

dr is toch niks mooiers om iets stuk te maken wat stuk mag en vooral als het van jezelf is!

----------


## nls-nls

gelukkig!

eindelijk mensen die het met me eens zijn  :Big Grin:

----------


## koentjes

pfff ga lekker buiten spelen ofzo...

----------


## Lala

Vet, zo`n stereotoren hadden wij vroeger ook!  :Cool:  

Ik kan er wel mee lachen. Zo krijg je tenminste een middagje om!  :Smile:

----------


## @lex

Beste Niels,

Ik snap dat je het jammer vindt dat de wat oudere (meer volwassen) garde je actie niet kan waarderen. Ik merk dat je je nu door bovenstaande posts gesterkt voelt in je standpunt dat het niet zinloos is...

Maar als ik je even mag citeren:





> Dom van me, maar ik kon het niet laten!
> 
> Speaker was nog wel oké.



Het ging dus om een speaker die nog oké was en je vind je actie zelf ook dom...

Hard roepen dat de oude garde ook vroeger dingen heeft gesloopt: hoe weet jij dat??? Je was er niet bij! Bij mijn beste weten sloopte mijn generatie alleen iets per ongeluk. Toegegeven, meestal door de interesse in het interne van het broodrooster, de transistorradio en de platenspeler, etc. 

@lex

----------


## nls-nls

> Hard roepen dat de oude garde ook vroeger dingen heeft gesloopt. 
> @lex



waar kan jij dat citaat vinden?

dat heb ik nooit gezegd.

----------


## 4AC

Nota-bene je eerste post:




> *Dom van me, maar ik kon het niet laten!*
> een bult lol gehad die dag samen met mijn neefje.
> 
> YouTube - The movie
> 
> *Speaker was nog wel oké.*
> 
> Zie het eind voor het 'Specialeffect"
> 
> ...



Mvg,

Teun

----------


## djspeakertje

[quote=salsa;506944]Is het ook niet zo dat de Mythbusters het zelfde doen??
Zinloos dingen 'opblazen'?? Ohw, dat vinden we dan wel leuk??

De Mythbusters blazen idd alles op, maar hebben wel een doel, uitvinden of een verhaal waar is of niet, meestal lukt het niet, dus gaat er een bestelbusje C4 tegenaan (nee, niet de c4 van d&b audiotechniek!), en dan lukt het meestal wel :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

en dat vinden we dan wel leuk, maarja, als ik zin heb om een of ander oud plastic stuk speelgoed kapot te meppen met ons bijltje vind ook niemand dat erg, als ik de rommel maar opruim :Wink: .

Daan

----------


## vasco

Ik denk dat dit topic ook niet zo wordt gewaardeerd daar dit forum als doel heeft een pro licht/geluid forum te zijn en geen speeltuin.

Deze actie heeft niks maar dan ook niks meer met pro licht/geluid (en ook niet met pyrotechniek) te maken en is ook geen shame meer te noemen behalve dat je aan het begin van dit topic je eigen actie een shame noemt.




> Dom van me...

----------


## kenx

Jongens stop nu toch 's met zagen, en laat die jongen daar nu eens plezier in hebben!! 

tjonge jonge, wat een gigantische zeikboel is dat hier zeg, als je iets verkeerd zegt, krijg je al op je neus... EN dan heb ik het _niet_ alleen over dit topic...


 :Embarrassment:

----------


## moderator

Leuk, ben er wel klaar mee, blijkbaar lees ik dit hoekje te weinig want wat hier over te bespreken valt moet ik ontdekken.

Hoop dat het maken van het filmpje een hoop lol is geweest!

----------

